# 1,450 architectural and engineering professionals calling for a new 9/11 investigation



## TrueSkeptic (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is the website of Architects &amp; Engineers for 9/11 Truth, but first take a look at some of the individuals you will find amongst their ranks.

http://ae911truth.org/

Dwain Deets appointed as NASA Dryden Aerospace Projects Director

February 28, 1996

Release: 96-10

...In 1986 Deets received the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics Award. Among his other awards are the NASA Exceptional Service Award, presented in 1988. He was included in "Who's Who in America" for 1990-91 and "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" from 1993 to the present.

He was the 1988-90 chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers. He has also been a member of the AIAA technical committee on Society and Aerospace Technology from 1990 to 1995. He is a 1961 graduate of Occidental College, Los Angeles. He earned a master of science degree in physics from San Diego State College in 1962 and then a master of science degree in engineering, as part of the Engineering Executive Program, at UCLA in 1978.

Source:

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/news/Ne...1996/96-10.html

Excellent radio interview with former NASA Engineering Executive and AE911Truth active member Dwain Deets

http://www2.ae911truth.org/info/138

Here is an article from AE911Truth showcasing 60 of their aerospace engineers.

http://www2.ae911truth.org/info/145

You will also find people like Alfred Lee Lopez, who is "a structural engineer with 48 years of experience in all types of buildings."

Source:

http://www2.ae911truth.org/profile.php?uid=991403

Robert F. Marceau, who:

Worked for 30 years as a structural engineer in New Jersey, Colorado, and Nevada. Designed as project engineer a variety of structures including Bridges, High-rise office commercial buildings, parking structures, Project Manager Mirage hotel (Las Vegas) , Part of team on Bank One Ballpark Pheonix, Arizona, and many other structural related projects

Source:

http://www2.ae911truth.org/profile.php?uid=989952

And Ron Brookman, who:

Received his M.S. in Structural Engineering (1986) from the University of California at Davis, following a B.S. in Civil Engineering from the same school in 1984. He has over 23 years experience in structural analysis, design, evaluation and rehabilitation of buildings in northern California.

Here is an article by Brookman which "Dismantles the NIST Analysis of WTC 7."

http://cms.ae911truth.org/index.php/news/4...s-of-wtc-7.html

And although they are not signatories at AE911Truth "two professors of structural engineering at a prestigious Swiss university (Dr. Joerg Schneider and Dr. Hugo Bachmann) said that, on 9/11, World Trade Center 7 was brought down by controlled demolition."

Source:

Prominent Structural Engineers Say Official Version of 9/11 "Impossible" "Defies Common Logic" "Violates the Law of Physics"

http://georgewashington2.blogspot.com/2008...ineers-say.html

Here is an article from AE911Truth showcasing 29 of their structural/civil engineers.

http://www2.ae911truth.org/downloads/29_St..._2009-06-17.pdf

Here is AE911Truth mechanical engineer Tony Szamboti on the show "Geraldo At Large" on FOX News.

http://www.ae911truth.org/en/news/41-artic...n-fox-news.html

Here is an article from an Englewood Florida paper about the experiments of AE911Truth mechanical engineer Jonathan Cole, he states, "I am looking for someone to prove me wrong. I would love for someone to prove me wrong."

http://911blogger.com/news/2010-12-29/engi...questioning-911

Then of course there are the architects where you will find people like 40-year Architect Stephen Barasch:

High-Rise Architect with Transamerica Building Design Experience Signs AE911Truth Petition

http://www2.ae911truth.org/info/78

Here is a video interview with Mr. Barasch.


It must also be pointed out that the over 11,000 other signatories of the AE911Truth petition includes many highly credentialed people in other fields equally as relevant to the issue. Petition signers include physicists, firefighters, metallurgists, explosives experts, and controlled demolition technicians.

http://ae911truth.org/en/news/41-articles/425-45experts.html

One of the controlled demolition technicians is Tom Sullivan. He is a former photographer and explosive-charge placement technician for Controlled Demolition, Inc.; a company that was a major player in the removal and recycling of the steel at Ground Zero. While working with CDI Sullivan personally placed hundreds of explosive charges at the Kingdome demolition site in Seattle Washington, which set a world record for the largest structural implosion by volume. He also held a FDNY issued Powder Carrier licence; a position that is just one step down from being "the most highly qualified person at the blasting site."

http://cms.ae911truth.org/news/41-articles...d-by-former-cdi

http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/pdf/cof_study...dy_material.pdf

Please give the information presented by these individuals careful consideration before making a decision and make sure not to miss this video interview with AE911Truth chemical engineer Mark Basile regarding the forensic evidence.

http://www.ae911truth.org/en/news/41-artic...exclusives.html

Here is their entire membership list.

http://www2.ae911truth.org/signpetition.php

For refutations of so-called debunkers visit this site.

http://911debunkers.blogspot.com/


----------

